
DevLids is a gallery of stickered laptops from tech/design/science - dcschelt
https://devlids.com/
======
jnaina
Almost 60% of the laptops are MacBook Pros it would seem

------
spronkey
I wonder how many other people _detest_ stickering as much as I do...

~~~
egypturnash
Would you care to expand on why you detest it?

------
egypturnash
So many Octocats.

